# Inbound, Outbound, Server ...



## view (Jan 31, 2005)

I'm running Outpost 3.0 firewall, and have a problem to understand application rules.
Namely, in my previous firewalls, I had explicit option "alow server access" or "alow full access" or "alow app to act as a server" etc.

But, Outpost offers only "*inbound*" and "*outbound*" direction options.

When I used McAfee firewall, I've been a bit confused too with its offered choices "Full access" and "Outbound only" - because I've ment server behavior is related to Outbound direction; but at least I had "Full access" option, so I knew that means server access, and I knew what to block.

Actually, I thought Inbound access is safer than Outbound regarding firewalling, 'cause AV takes care of Inbound traffic, and if it miss something then it's firewall's job to block say a trojan from Outbound access.


Now I have Outpost and have a bigger problem.

Please don't refer me to more intuitive firewall, because I want to solve this out, once forever. :deveous: 


Additional Question:
Generally speaking, what apps need Inbound and what need Outbound direction access ?


Thanks in advance for the help!


----------

